# 8 1/2 Month Old Black GSD Mix Coat turning brown in some spots?



## Briana518 (Sep 20, 2012)

My 8 1/2 month old GSD mix is all black. But now all of a sudden (well over time) he is turning brown in some spots on his lower legs, under his tail, on top of his head near his ears, behind his ears, and on his cheeks? What is going on? I've never heard of a black dog turning brown.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Got any photos?


----------



## Briana518 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not at the moment. I havent uploaded pictures in a while and my phone wont capture it to show what I mean. He just has these spots of fur that have lightened over time, esp near and behind his ears like i said and now on his cheek area. Its so weird


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a dog that looked very different when shedding.


----------



## Briana518 (Sep 20, 2012)

I started noticing it when he was around 3 1/2 months old around his legs and tail. Now it seems more spots are changing as he grows older.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's bleed-thru and very common. My 2 year old started showing tan in several places at about 10-12 weeks and looks like a melanistic bi-color now. I had her tested and she is genetically a full black dog. The lab that does the tests said they believe there is a gene related to bleed-thru and they believe it comes from the sire's side. The gene or allele or whatever it is for the bleed-thru has not been identified yet.


----------



## Briana518 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you so much! It seems that is the closest to an answer as I can get.. after researching a bit it definitely looks like his coat does


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Briana518 said:


> Thank you so much! It seems that is the closest to an answer as I can get.. after researching a bit it definitely looks like his coat does


 
No prob. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/192250-few-pics-leyna-hades.html
This is a thread with new pics from today. When you see my black girl, Leyna, you can see the bleed thru pretty easy. Is this what you were talking about?


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Genetics are weird! I have a Golden Doodle named Gus (Golden Retriever/poodle mix) who looks like an off-white poodle with curly hair all over EXCEPT he has a a weird patch of dark golden fur that looks like a belt around his waist! This is particularly noticeable because the dark fur is straight and the rest of his hair is curly. Not only that, but he only sheds the little bit of dark fur, so he goes almost bald there for a bit each Spring!  It sounds like your GSD just had some fragment of Sable GSD floating around and it's coming out in this way. It could be worse . . .Gus looks ridiculous when he has a "bald belt in the Spring. I keep threatening to put shorts on him to cover up the bald patch so people don't think he's got some disease. :silly:


----------

